# Sherman cove rant.



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

To the jack nut launching the 17 Cape Horn this morning who got aggravated with me trying to launch my boat. First off you don't ready your boat for launch by parking on the boat ramp and blocking others from launching while you take your sweet time. Secondly you certainly don't park right in the middle of a two wide launch where two boats can be launched simultaneously if one guys not an idiot. You wanted to show discuss towards me while you were the problem. You should have hung around and maybe learned something about solo launching your boat. Not sure if you noticed but I ready my boat over by the store by pulling to the side and out of the way. You should try it sometime so your not "that guy" at the boat ramp.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Happens almost every weekend. They just don't get it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....launches are good entertainment!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it they don't know or don't care?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> Is it they don't know or don't care?


Haven't figured that one out yet. I go to the ramp down from my house and can watch some clusters all day. Biggest thing to me is the folks cranking their engines while the foot is still 3 feet away from the water. Twice, it has been guys from GSPS backing in a new boat or freshly bought. Nothing like a burnt up impeller on your new boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

O-SEA-D said:


> To the jack nut launching the 17 Cape Horn this morning who got aggravated with me trying to launch my boat. First off you don't ready your boat for launch by parking on the boat ramp and blocking others from launching while you take your sweet time. Secondly you certainly don't park right in the middle of a two wide launch where two boats can be launched simultaneously if one guys not an idiot. You wanted to show discuss towards me while you were the problem. You should have hung around and maybe learned something about solo launching your boat. Not sure if you noticed but I ready my boat over by the store by pulling to the side and out of the way. You should try it sometime so your not "that guy" at the boat ramp.


Just asking here but if You could tell that he was aggravated, why would you not ask him what his problem was face to face? It just seems kinda useless to pass up a chance to perhaps, "educate" him and start a rant post. 

I get the rant, really I do. I hate selfish people, especially when they're blocking a boat launch. But If I'm close enough to a person to get the "your bothering me" vibe, I'm going to confront them with it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Haven't figured that one out yet. I go to the ramp down from my house and can watch some clusters all day. Biggest thing to me is the folks cranking their engines while the foot is still 3 feet away from the water. Twice, it has been guys from GSPS backing in a new boat or freshly bought. Nothing like a burnt up impeller on your new boat.


GSPS?

I don't know whats peoples deal is, I am a launch noob but I have my boat plug in, wench hook off, ropes on one side in the cleats ready to grab, key in ignition, battery switch on, fuel bulb pumped, costas on before I even pull up to the ramp, I back up wife grabs the ropes, I back down, bump breaks, in the water it goes, wife pulls it down out of the slip to the outer dock out of the way, ties off, fires up the motor to warm up and check to make sure the water pump is pumping.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably was that retired S-3 guy again. Can't remember his name, Jim something or other.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

And then you have my pet peeve, The wash down Ramp, On a busy day when someone pulls up and blocks BOTH wash down sites on one side, Then goes up to the head comes back and starts to wash his boat down with soap and a scrub brush. Those spots are set up for two boats on each side and a sign says Rinse and flush ONLY. Then people wonder why the hose ends have no fittings on them? It's because some are to lazy to put the hoses back on the rack or at least drag them onto the grass where the fittings wont get run over by the next boater driving up.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Just asking here but if You could tell that he was aggravated, why would you not ask him what his problem was face to face? It just seems kinda useless to pass up a chance to perhaps, "educate" him and start a rant post.
> 
> I get the rant, really I do. I hate selfish people, especially when they're blocking a boat launch. But If I'm close enough to a person to get the "your bothering me" vibe, I'm going to confront them with it.


Oh I tried to ask him what his problem was as soon as I noticed his aggravation with me. He just decided to be a smart ass to me because I wanted to launch my boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

O-SEA-D said:


> Oh I tried to ask him what his problem was as soon as I noticed his aggravation with me. He just decided to be a smart ass to me because I wanted to launch my boat.


That's all you can do. Some people are right no matter how wrong they are.
Crowded ramps drive me crazy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> GSPS


Gulf Shores Power Sports


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

10-4


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Not to change subject, went to Sherman Cove this AM for my daily walk. Came back and the water was alive with Jack Carvele tearing up Mullet and Crockers. I kicked back about 20 before I left, No ice chest in car.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a thought. When the ramp is not being used ( like night time ) paint either a white or yellow line down the middle of the ramp like parking spots. LOL

That might help the idiots that take up the whole damn thing.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

WhyMe said:


> Just a thought. When the ramp is not being used ( like night time ) paint either a white or yellow line down the middle of the ramp like parking spots. LOL
> 
> That might help the idiots that take up the whole damn thing.


I like it. However he was trying to back his trailer by hanging half out his open door to look behind him instead of using mirrors. I really thought he was gonna fall out and run himself over all the while jack knifing his trailer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> To the jack nut launching the 17 Cape Horn this morning who got aggravated with me trying to launch my boat. First off you don't ready your boat for launch by parking on the boat ramp and blocking others from launching while you take your sweet time. Secondly you certainly don't park right in the middle of a two wide launch where two boats can be launched simultaneously if one guys not an idiot. You wanted to show discuss towards me while you were the problem. You should have hung around and maybe learned something about solo launching your boat. Not sure if you noticed but I ready my boat over by the store by pulling to the side and out of the way. You should try it sometime so your not "that guy" at the boat ramp.


Is this"Jack nut" a member of the PFF?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I was hoping so. But since he wouldn't talk to me when I asked him what his problem was I couldn't tell you. I really was gonna offer the guy some advice but he just wanted to get all pissy at me like it was my fault that he was parked blocking the ramp while he loaded all his gear from his truck to his boat.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A happy sailor is a bitching sailor. And yes most of the time I'm happy. Welcome to the club O sea D.


----------

